# DIY: Leather Camera harness



## TWright33 (Sep 2, 2014)

I have been wanting a "MoneyMaker" camera strap for quite some time now, but I just couldn't make myself spend that kind of money on a camera harness.

After reviewing several images of the harness I realized that the moneymaker is simply two leather belts buckled together in an "X" shape and a camera slider.

So here is my take on the harness-

Items:

2 Leather belt blanks
2 belt buckles
2 leather belt keeper
1- Chicago screw
Camera slider
Leather dye



Soooooo here we go



(NOTE: Order the correct size buckles first  )

Cross the buckle end of the belt over on your back and find the spot that will work best for you.

Mark the center of both belts where they cross. You will drill this and hold together with a chicago screw.


Now drill the hole. (Reference drill bit size to the size Chicago screw you have.)


The belt blanks I bought did not have finished ends so I had to cut the radius


----------



## TWright33 (Sep 2, 2014)

Now fasten the belts together



Take the harness and put it on your shoulders. Wrap the belt around as if you were going to wear it and clamp the ends together to make a reference point for the center belt hole to be drilled
Then mark the other holes and drill.








To dye the leather is up to you, this is what I used and I am pleased.

My camera slider I ordered because it was the best choice as far as price. It was cheaper to buy than build.


However I could readily find dye that matched. 
So I soaked the slider in acetone to take the top sealer coat off.
Then I applied one coat of my brown dye to the slider.
It is now close enough to the rest of the harness color I am happy.




(NOTE: I tried alcohol first, but acetone worked better)


----------



## TWright33 (Sep 2, 2014)

You can see the harness is stiff for the moment just like anything else leather that you buy (for the most part)


I hope this helped someone out there


----------



## Designer (Sep 2, 2014)

I would like to see a shot of how it works in use.


----------



## robbins.photo (Sep 2, 2014)

Ok, well one serious monster OMG design flaw right from the get go - you should have sent the stuff to Snerd and let him build it for you.  That way if anybody comes back and sues you for patent infringement you have the old tried and true "but a monkey built it, go sue him" defense.  Lol...

Kind of a neat project though, if I were allowed to work with scissors I might consider it myself.


----------



## TWright33 (Sep 2, 2014)

Designer said:


> I would like to see a shot of how it works in use.



I don't have an image myself to show yet, but if you google Hold Fast Moneymaker you will see.


----------

